# The Witcher-Serie: Kommentar von Netflix zum Leak des Release-Datums



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. September 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher-Serie: Kommentar von Netflix zum Leak des Release-Datums*

						Nachdem die niederländischen Social-Media-Kanäle des Streaming-Anbieters vor Kurzem den Starttermin der The Witcher-Serie augenscheinlich offenbart hatten, gibt es nun eine Stellungnahme seitens Netflix, die das genaue Release-Datum wieder etwas ungewisser macht. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher-Serie: Kommentar von Netflix zum Leak des Release-Datums*


----------

